# Mercury 2400CU+ Scanner Driver for Win7



## Joenock (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi there!
Since I upgraded my Win O/S from XP to Win7 a couple of months ago, I have not been able to use my Mercury 2400CU+ Scanner with my Win7 Ultimate.

My visits to the Mercury web site have not paid off either and now I'm stuck with a fairly new dysfunctional scanner. My last visit to the web site revealed that they do not have the Win7 Driver on their server.

A help will be highly appreciated.

Nock


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

They have a Windows 7 driver link on their webpage> Mercury - Expect More


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Unfortunately the Windows 7 drivers are no longer available for download.

There seems to be quite a few people with the same problem unfortunately with no resolution that I have found.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sorry, I didnt test the DL. Just saw the link. If they have been removed, they likely didn't function properly.

You can try using a Vista driver, if there is one. Sometimes they work, sometimes not. Aside from that, you are stuck waiting for them to release a driver.


----------

